# Oprah's Doing the Show!



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Guys

I posted about a month back about the billboards in Chicago encouraging Oprah to do a segment on Puppy Mills. Their wish was granted!!!

Tune in this Friday! 

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20080402/D8VPE2300.html


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I will have to watch that!! Thanks for the post/reminder.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes well....I will reserve any comment until I see the angle they take. As in whether she had some PETA staffers write the piece or whether she goes after people like the breeder of her Goldens instead of the responsible breeders that everyone blames for the dogs in shelters.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Its for a good cause I am sure. I think all reputable Breeders are prepared to take a beating from this show. Lack of education I guess *sigh*. I am hoping this is not the case though.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Oprah does admit that she learned a lot from this show. I do think that she had the best intentions when getting her goldens, but still believe she should have done WAY more research when finding them. I would have to guess with her status that she probably had someone else (assistant, or something) find those dogs.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I will be tuning in. The article says Lisa Ling is involved...I usually admire her work so I am hopeful that this will be presented acurately.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oprah has such a huge audience and so much influence. I really hope her staff did their homework and got their facts straight for this program. She could do a world of good for the animals if they did.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Yes well....I will reserve any comment until I see the angle they take. As in whether she had some PETA staffers write the piece or whether she goes after people like the breeder of her Goldens instead of the responsible breeders that everyone blames for the dogs in shelters.


My view as well. Lots I really like about Oprah, but after buying the three golden puppies, I wanted to smack her upside the head. 

Will be holding my breath that an honest report is done and not one big commercial for PETA


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, I've never watched. I doubt I will for this either. I'll find out from the Forum what happened.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I guess she'll be traveling to Missouri...its REALLY bad here....


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I need to find the old link if I missed something...did Oprah get her 3 goldens from a puppy mill? I did see about her show, and hope that helps people not even look at puppy mills...but I guess I missed on where Oprah got her goldens.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Holly'sMom said:


> I need to find the old link if I missed something...did Oprah get her 3 goldens from a puppy mill? I did see about her show, and hope that helps people not even look at puppy mills...but I guess I missed on where Oprah got her goldens.


I thought she bought them from a breeder in AZ???


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Andy...I'm not sure where she got them...just wondering, that is why I wonder if I missed something. I saw that someone wanted to smack Oprah up side the head after hearing about the 3 golden pups she got...I just was wondering if she accidentally got them from a puppy mill.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, I read that from Spud mom too, but I kinda remember her show when she traveled to AZ to get them...I could be wrong.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope she got them from a reputable breeder..not a huge Oprah fan, but she can really do lots of good when she puts her money and name behind a cause. And getting rid of the puppy mills is an excellent cause. Guess we'll just wait and see how her show goes Friday.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry~didn't see your post. I posted thread too! I saw clip of show today and it does appear that it will open a lot of people's eyes to this horrible business!



jcasks said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I posted about a month back about the billboards in Chicago encouraging Oprah to do a segment on Puppy Mills. Their wish was granted!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Spudmom said:


> My view as well. Lots I really like about Oprah, but after buying the three golden puppies, I wanted to smack her upside the head.
> 
> Will be holding my breath that an honest report is done and not one big commercial for PETA


I remember awhile back on one of her shows she had a very negative attitude towards her goldens. My impression was she wanted to get rid of them! Does she still have them?


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

I remember watching the show when she got the 3 golden puppies, and I think it was CA, but won't swear to that. 

She went to get one, and walked out with three. This is the same breeder that Nicollette Sheridan got her "rare white golden". I can't remember the details, heck I can't remember what I wore yesterday, but the breeder was known to many in the golden community and not in a good way. 

I was so disappointed as I was hoping she had done her homework.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It was California where Oprah got her goldens, and indeed, a prettied up but nonetheless puppy mill. I'm doubting we'll hear "I should've done my research" in this show, but given her incredible power in this country, perhaps some folks will get educated about mills despite what the spin is....


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Sketchy history.....

Oprah had many goldens when she had a farm outside of Chicago, this was many years ago. No clue what happened to those dogs. From what I read over the years, it was just the cockers that she "lived" with. 

The three golden puppies arrived 2-3 years ago. One died earlier this year when it chocked on a ball. I believe the goldens live at her CA home.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOO HOO...it's about time someone does something GREAT like this...thank the Lord!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just saw the commercial today. It will be on Friday. Very tough commercial to watch.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes, her previous Goldens (which she bred at least once or twice) lived on the proverbial 'farm' in the country while the Cockers lived with her. 

The current dogs, she got from a "breeder" in California who is suspended by the AKC for a variety of reasons including cruelty to animals. Two were littermates and she decided to 'take another one' while she was there. 

Many years ago after she bred her 'farm' dogs, many people wrote to her about doing a show on rescue and no one ever heard a word from her. Many people wrote her after she got the current Goldens, so perhaps that instigated this investigation, I'd like to think so, but I'm not inclined to think she realizes/thinks the person she got her dogs is a pm/byb.

Sorry to any big Oprah fans out there, I am decidedly not a fan. I do like Lisa Ling but I think we all need to be careful what we wish for because depending on the angle of this story, we may see our rights to own purebred pets being threatened more and more in the future.


----------



## kschae01 (Mar 24, 2008)

I saw the commercial for the Oprah puppy mill show for this Friday. It was very difficult for me to see the commercial without becoming teary. I grabbed my golden and gave her a great big hug.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

havent seen the commerical here....Im not a big Oprah fan as her stories usually sratch the surface - leaving me wanting more information. However this one I will watch...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully if it only scratches the surface, those of us who are still itchy can do something to bring the underlying cause to light. I don't know if I can watch. That sounds terrible, but I don't think I can. 

It would be nice if a few rescues who have helped out by taking these puppy mill dogs in, get some media attention and then some help. They deserve it, as all the rescues in the country do. 

The money runs out so fast.

If in fact "she" feels she should have done more research, it would be nice to hear that. I for one know I should have done more research before getting Shadow, but I truly am happy that he owns me.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

You can forget any fair treatment of breeders. One of the guests is Wayne Pacelle of HSUS. Another guest is Sheldon Rubin, her vet.

I am getting slightly flamed on a cat writer's list because I said when she bought three puppies, she bought posessions not pets. Because no single individual has the time to devote to everything those puppies need, unless they do nothing else. Oprah had staff to do that. That makes them "posessions" for her to enjoy once they are adults and behave. 

I don't deny she may have loved her "pets". But how she got them and how they were raised are not consistent with responsible research into the breeder, and is not the way a pet should be raised.

If anyone else has a link quoting Oprah or Harpo Prod. with regard to tomorrow's show and not buying from breeders or only going to a shelter, please post it. The person who knows one of the guests that told me about Pacelle, is contacting her office for clarification of her statement.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't understand how puppy mills continue to exist. They're illegal and inhumane. I will be watching to hopefully find out why someone isn't out arresting them.
And what we can do about it besides not buy dogs from them or pet stores.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What I have heard from a cat person, is that they went undercover in mills in PA to film. And there are a lot of mills in PA. But that is not your responsible, ethical breeder. By phrasing her pre-show release the way she did, it sounds as if she is against all breeders. 

She bought from a woman who reportedly was suspended from AKC for not allowing them to inspect her premises. She was charged in court with something to do with the number of dogs and her premises but pled guilty to a lesser charge under the wildlife act. (She apparently had a bobcat or something in her freezer.) From what I found while reading, the breeder had 70 dogs. You don't raise pets like that, you farm them like cattle.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Aha...this just came across a cat list.


**Permission to Cross-Post Granted**
> AKC Communications
> Dear Delegates:
> 
> As you probably know, Oprah is airing a show tomorrow (Friday, 4/4) on the 
> topic of "Puppy Mills." While the show was previously taped, we have been in 
> touch with the producers about our desire for responsible breeders to be 
> represented, and they have allowed us
> to submit a 2 line statement which they said will be incorporated into the 
> show. They have
> also stated that there is no specific intention to
> malign purebred dogs or the AKC.
> 
> We will be watching the show along with you and, if warranted, we will 
> respond publicly. However, it is our hope that Oprah's
> interest in animal welfare will help open up a dialogue on the issue and 
> that AKC and the dog fancy will continue to be engaged.
> 
> Please direct all correspondence on this issue to
> [email protected]
> Thank you!
> AKC Communications


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great!!!! Oprah!!!! Will someone just shoot me now. The idiot.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a show worth watching. Hopefully she does it right. Unfortunately I have DirecTV and the station Oprah is on is blocked for us........... :lol:

I'm sure there will be a lot of discussion tomorrow after it airs.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

It is set to be Tivo'ed. I work until 5. I like Oprah, for the most part. I think many people, especially the women who sit at home all day and decide they want a poo whatever mix, now hopefully they won't run out to the nearest pet store and buy one. Oprah bough 3 goldens, and while she might not have raised them and trained them herself, I can guarantee those dogs want for nothing. I hope this will open peoples eyes to the reality of puppy mills, but also to the realities of breeders. Don't flame me, I know there are good breeders on here, but there are also a lot of dogs in rescues and shelters.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Carraig said:


> Yes well....I will reserve any comment until I see the angle they take. As in whether she had some PETA staffers write the piece or whether she goes after people like the breeder of her Goldens instead of the responsible breeders that everyone blames for the dogs in shelters.


 
I couldn't agree more! I don't know if I'll be able to watch it tomorrow, hopefully I am home but if I don't I am sure you guys can fill me in.
I receive an email today about this show. Before I post this email, I have one question maybe someone can answer me if they eliminate pet ownership then what will happen to our pets? I know animal right people want pets to have more rights but if they eliminate pet ownership then does an animal become an individual. I don't get it, please explains this to me, maybe I'm missing something. But if my dogs become individuals, can I claim them on my taxes, LOL!! :

Dog Owners' Oprah Alert

by JOHN YATES
The American Sporting Dog Alliance
http://www.americansportingdogalliance.org

Dog owners might be in for another bashing on Friday, when ultra-
liberal talk show host Oprah Winfrey does a special program
on "puppy mills." Winfrey's star reporter, Lisa Ling, went
undercover in commercial breeding kennels to do an expose on the pet
store trade.

Although the commercial trade in pet store puppies has nothing to do
with the vast majority of dog owners and breeders, sensationalistic
news coverage tars us with the same brush. To the liberal animal
rights mindset, all breeders are either "puppy mills" or "backyard
breeders," and this always translates into more laws that harm only
the innocent. Moreover, the hidden agenda of the animal rights
movement is the ultimate elimination of animal ownership, and their
strategy is to pick us off one group at a time.

The American Sporting Dog Alliance (ASDA) does not know how Winfrey
and Ling will approach the topic, but we are not optimistic that it
will be a fair, balanced and reasonably objective report. Based on
the normal biased reporting we see about dog breeding, and Winfrey's
close personal ties with animal rights groups, we would expect them
to take their cameras into a couple of "worst case" kennels, and
then by inference say or imply that all kennels and breeders are bad.

Expect to take a thumping from one of the wealthiest and most
powerful animal rights activists on Earth. According to a report in
Women's Day magazine, billionaire Winfrey feels that leaving a cool
$30 million to her own five dogs in her will is not even slightly
extravagant. Inflation, you know.

Winfrey was partners with the radical Humane Society of the United
States in a movement aimed at destroying cattle ranching because of
alleged food safety issues from eating beef, and they were
codefendants in a lawsuit brought by the industry.

This month, Winfrey has been giving serious consideration to an
invitation to appear in nude photographs sponsored by one of the
most extreme animal rights groups in America, People for the Ethical
Treatment of Animals, pop tabloids report. The nude photos would be
for PETA's "I'd Rather Go Naked Than Wear Fur" campaign. Winfrey's
concern reportedly is not about endorsing PETA. The tabloids report
that she is worried that nude photos might offend voters and harm
the presidential campaign of Barrack Obama, whom she has strongly
endorsed.

On Friday, we can expect a thumping with no opportunity to defend
ourselves. The Winfrey/Ling style of journalism is to exploit highly
emotional topics and sensationalize them to twang the heartstrings
of a predominantly middle class audience of liberals who are looking
for the next "do-gooder" cause to embrace. It looks like saving the
whales or feeding starving people in Somalia aren't fashionable this
year. Pity the poor whales. Pity the poor Somali refugees.

And pity the poor dog owners! A campaign against dog owners and
breeders has become the latest fashionable cause for the glitz and
glitter crowd of celebrities.

The question is, what are we going to do about it?

For myself, I'm just plain sick and tired of being unfairly bashed.
I guess I just wasn't raised to be a punching bag.

But, you might be asking, how can we fight back against the
wealthiest and most powerful media mogul in America? How can we
fight that kind of power? How can we fight someone who wills $30
million to her dogs when we're trying to figure out how to pay last
month's electric bill?

I think we can do it, if we get off of our butts and actually do
it. There are hundreds of thousands of people who breed dogs because
they love them ­ show dogs, performing dogs, hunting dogs, obedience
dogs, field trial dogs, companion dogs and just plain dogs. In
addition, there are millions of dog owners who love their animals
and thank breeders for doing the fine job that they know we do in
improving temperament, genetic soundness, utility, beauty and health.

If we join together in this, we can be a formidable force.

My thoughts are that a boycott of Winfrey's advertisers would be the
most effective strategy. If several hundred thousand dog owners and
breeders were to contact advertisers on the Oprah show and refuse to
buy any of their products, they would be forced to take notice.

Please understand that I am not talking about censoring Winfrey's
opinions. I would fight for her right to express any opinion she
chooses, and also for her right to present and endorse the views of
animal rights groups on her program.

However, journalistic ethics demands fairness, balance and
objectivity if programming purports to be reporting the news. If
Oprah wants to do a report on dog breeding, that's fine. But the
report should be fair to us and give us the opportunity to balance
the views of the animal rights groups with our side of the story.

I don't expect that Oprah will hold to the same standard of ethics
that I did as a newspaper reporter. I expect that her report will be
a hatchet job on dog owners and breeders. The promotional blog for
Friday's Oprah Show gives us an idea of what we can expect:
http://www.oprah.com/community/thread/44908. Read it for yourself.

A boycott of advertisers just might convince Oprah to undergo an
ethical reformation. Most of her advertisers won't like the idea of
losing several hundred thousand customers so that Oprah can preach
sermons against dog owners and breeders.

When I worked on newspapers, there was a cynical wisecrack that my
bosses sometimes told me when they didn't like something I
wrote. "There is freedom of the press in America ­ for anyone who
owns a press." That meant I didn't own the press.

It takes a lot of money to own a TV show. Oprah has that kind of
money, and she earned it, but it has gone to her head. Now she
sneers at the rights and lives of ordinary people who made her a pop
star, and that includes dog owners and breeders.

The Internet is the great equalizer. One of the beauties of the
Internet is that it allows everyone to truly have the rights of free
speech and free press. The Internet has become the printing press of
ordinary people, and now it reaches a reported 80-percent of
American households.

Television represents the past, when Oprah's kind of money and power
controlled the right of a free press. The Internet has given us our
voice.

The American Sporting Dog Alliance is asking all dog owners and
breeders to watch the Oprah Show on Friday and form your own
opinions. Then, if she does the kind of hatchet job we expect,
please bombard her with emails expressing your displeasure.

Then, we need to get organized for a campaign to reach her
advertisers. In order to get ready, ASDA is asking readers of this
report to email us a list of every advertiser that supports the
Oprah Show. ASDA is willing to organize this campaign. Also, please
let us know if you are able to help with it. Our email address is
[email protected].

The American Sporting Dog Alliance works at the grassroots to defend
the rights of dog owners and professionals against the very real
threats of animal rights activism. Please visit us on the web at
http://www.americansportingdogalliance.org. We maintain strict
independence and are supported only by the voluntary donations of
our members.

While the Oprah segment may be about "puppy mills," the laws that
her friends in PETA and HSUS are proposing really are targeting dog
owners and hobby breeders, with the goal of reducing and ultimately
eliminating animal ownership. These same radical groups also want to
eliminate hunting, ban the ownership of firearms, forcibly convert
us to vegan vegetarianism and destroy American farming traditions.

"Puppy mills" are not the issue. Existing federal, state and animal
cruelty laws already intensively regulate commercial kennels. You
are the issue. These groups want to destroy the things that you love
and believe in.

Does Oprah have a conscience? She is leaving $30 million to support
five dogs that she loves and apparently believes she is doing
something right by supporting animal rights groups.

But she is being suckered. She is supporting groups that believe
that the only unexploited dog is a dead dog. The truth is that PETA
slaughters 97-percent of the dogs that enter the
organization's "shelter" in Virginia. They would rather kill those
dogs than help them find a loving home.

Please forward this posting to as many people as you can, and also
cross-post it on message boards. We need to reach as many people as
possible quickly.

Kathy Predmore, Admin.
Cloudland Castle Designs
http://cloudlandcastle.com
and
Fox Glen Corgis
http://foxglencorgis.cloudlandcastle.com


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I received an email yesterday, too. Strange, very strange.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I cant watch it....the clips showed the audience all crying...i get too upset.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> I cant watch it....the clips showed the audience all crying...i get too upset.


I'm finding that most of us in rescue, training, and involved heavily with dogs, are all saying the same thing.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> If in fact "she" feels she should have done more research, it would be nice to hear that. I for one know I should have done more research before getting Shadow, but I truly am happy that he owns me.


This is what I was thinking about too. If it at least gets people to think twice and do a little research before buying a puppy than that is a small step in the right direction. 

Before someone referred me to Kody's breeder years ago, I didn't know any better. I was calling on ad's for pups in the newspaper without a clue. I lucked out and learned later. Education is key.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oprah's website has a huge preview about todays show, the way it looks on there, I think Oprah got it right. it mentions the billboard and how it got her attention, there is a section on choosing a resposible breeder also:

*Recognize a Good Breeder* 

When choosing a breeder look for one who does the following:



<LI class=bullet>Ideally, keeps his or her pets as part of the family. <LI class=bullet>Encourages you to meet and spend time with your puppy's parents, and allows you to see where they spend most of their time. Area is clean and well maintained. <LI class=bullet>Insists on meeting potential adoptive families. Will not sell their dogs to just anyone. <LI class=bullet>Doesn't sell animals too young—sells puppies only after they are 8 to 12 weeks old, and 8 to 10 weeks old for kittens. <LI class=bullet>Can provide references from other families who have purchased puppies. <LI class=bullet>Keeps breeding dogs healthy, well fed, and well socialized. <LI class=bullet>Provides professional veterinary care for all their animals. <LI class=bullet>Performs health tests on fathers and mothers prior to breeding to ensure their puppies do not have genetic defects. <LI class=bullet>Has a good relationship with a local veterinarian and can show you records of visits for the puppy. <LI class=bullet>Bases breeding frequency on mother's health, age, condition and recuperative abilities. <LI class=bullet>Does not breed extremely young or old animals. <LI class=bullet>Discusses positive and negative aspects of particular animals and breeds with potential owners. <LI class=bullet>Encourages multiple visits to meet the puppy. 
Will take back any of their animals, at any time and for any reason.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Ash said:


> Its for a good cause I am sure. I think all reputable Breeders are prepared to take a beating from this show. Lack of education I guess *sigh*. I am hoping this is not the case though.


I'm hoping that reputable breeders will NOT take a beating from this, but rather profit more as people become more educated.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't watch these things anymore, I've seen too many videos on the internet ... and documentaries ... and I can't take it any more. So glad Opera is doing this, hopefully it will bring awareness. All last summer I was running aroud the city with petitions against puppy mills & was really surprised to see how many people are not aware how BIG the problem is & had no idea about the hidden truth behind most petshops.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> I'm hoping that reputable breeders will NOT take a beating from this, but rather profit more as people become more educated.


I really need to read transcripts after this show airs. I am so hoping that Reputable Breeders do NOT take a beating. It's the reputable breeders who are out here educating the public and even helping with rescue! 

I guess for me the bottom line is, Reputable Breeders know where their pups are and many offer to provide a home for dogs for their lifetime.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't watch this type of show. We have a large Menonnite community here in Western Wisconsin and they hold "dog auctions" from their puppy mills every few months. It's horrible. We protest every auction they have. It's just heartbreaking to see these poor dogs. 

Our state is fast becoming a puppy mill mecca like Missouri and Pennsylvania. Every year we bring forward legislation that would increase the number of kennel inspectors our State has and to make laws tougher. Every year our legislature doesn't seem to think it's important enough to enact.

On the other hand, there ARE many reputable dog breeders who are nothing
I hope she gives a fair portrayal and doesn't lump reputable breeders in with puppy millers.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> I'm hoping that reputable breeders will NOT take a beating from this, but rather profit more as people become more educated.


I would hope that people would turn to rescues and shelters rather than breeders.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am hoping this show helps educate those people that DO NOT know about all the puppy mills....as I was one of them before joining this forum. I had heard of them but didnt know the extent of the problem.

I did record it and will try to watch it, but I am not sure if I will be abe to. A lot of us that knows what goes on will not be able to watch it because we are already aware, but hopefully people that don't know will watch it and it will open up their eyes BIG TIME.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

We witness puppy mill rescues in MO all the time. It is sooo sad, and I even hate watching the news about it, much less an hour long episode on Oprah. I certainly hope her point is to EDUCATE.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I get customers all the time placing orders for pet products that I just know are puppy mills, and it kills me to have to be nice to them...one customer called and placed an order this week for alot of puppy products and apparel and was bragging how she sells our products along with her puppies that she sells at the Flea Markets down south....I had to bite my tongue til it bled to keep from telling this twit off....i have to be careful cuz calls are monitored, thank god for mute buttons!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just got home from work ( I took a half days vacation today since it was slow). Out of curiosity I will try and watch her show today to see how it is presented and comes across. Hopefully it will do some good out there.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I know another thread was started but I would still like to comment on the original thread. 

Lots of people aren't going to be satisfied with what Oprah's show goes into detail about and what she doesn't go into detail about. But I would like to keep in mind that she is bringing this issue/problem to the surface and I am grateful for that, because she has the power to do that, which none of us here on this forum do. Plain and simple.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am watching it now and so far (despite the box of Kleenex that I am going through) I am very pleased! Bill Smith from Main Line Rescue is an angel...he even mentioned Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Any mention of a Rescue is positive!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

jcasks said:


> Any mention of a Rescue is positive!!


Absolutely!

I actually thought the program was very good. Maybe it's just the tip of the iceberg but it's a step in the right direction to educating people and perhaps getting them to think and do their homework before getting a pup.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

*I thought the show was fine...*

I watched it, and I thought it was fine. I think she touched on all the pertinent parts. She didn't get on a PETA platform (I don't recall them being mentioned at all actually). The Humane Society was mentioned, and the president spoke, but only to mention statistical facts, it wasn't alot of the show. There was a comment from the AKC which was about going to a reputable breeder.

The footage from the puppy mills was graphic enough to get the point across but not so bad that it would turn the average viewer off. She also showed a day in the life of a shelter and how they chose which animals they euthanize, which I thought was very powerful. It showed them from start to finish, including throwing them in the garbage. Not pretty, but truthful. It talked about spaying/neutering and even showed a neuter surgery to show how quick it is.

I thought for having an hour show, needing to appeal to a broad public, that the important subjects were touched on, and valid points were made. It didn't bash breeders in any way, and encouraged people to go to shelters, breed rescues or reputable breeders. They even specifically stated they don't have problems with reputable breeders because they don't ever see their puppies. Oprah herself even stated that she realizes she doesn't practice what she is preaching because she has always gotten her animals through other means. But since doing this show and seeing these things, she is a changed woman and will never get another dog without going through a shelter or rescue. 

I also felt the opening tribute to Sophie (her cocker who died last month) was very touching. Feel how you want about Oprah, but anyone who has lost a pet will be able to relate to this, and how you felt when you lost your dog. She hadn't seen it before the show, and her people put together a video montage of Sophie to music. It was very nice, and she was obviously very emotional when it ended. She had to go to commercial. 

There has been alot of bashing of this show going on, even before it aired, so I watched it looking for specific things that she could be faulted for, and I think it was just fine.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aprilpa said:


> I watched it, and I thought it was fine. I think she touched on all the pertinent parts. She didn't get on a PETA platform (I don't recall them being mentioned at all actually). The Humane Society was mentioned, and the president spoke, but only to mention statistical facts, it wasn't alot of the show. There was a comment from the AKC which was about going to a reputable breeder.
> 
> The footage from the puppy mills was graphic enough to get the point across but not so bad that it would turn the average viewer off. She also showed a day in the life of a shelter and how they chose which animals they euthanize, which I thought was very powerful. It showed them from start to finish, including throwing them in the garbage. Not pretty, but truthful. It talked about spaying/neutering and even showed a neuter surgery to show how quick it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write this. I had to run out right after the show but your post is exactly what I observed from watching. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

The only reason that breeders got anything near a positive mention was because the AKC intervened and asked to be heard. They were then allowed a two line statement. This was not part of the original plan/material for the show. But yes, overall it could have been worse. I just wish they had pared a few seconds here and there so they had time to mention low cost spay/neuter resources.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Carraig said:


> The only reason that breeders got anything near a positive mention was because the AKC intervened and asked to be heard. They were then allowed a two line statement. This was not part of the original plan/material for the show. But yes, overall it could have been worse. I just wish they had pared a few seconds here and there so they had time to mention low cost spay/neuter resources.


Wasn't the whole purpose of the show to highlight the plight of the dogs that are currently suffering??


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am watching the show now and so far I think its going pretty good as far as giving information.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> The only reason that breeders got anything near a positive mention was because the AKC intervened and asked to be heard. They were then allowed a two line statement. This was not part of the original plan/material for the show. But yes, overall it could have been worse. I just wish they had pared a few seconds here and there so they had time to mention low cost spay/neuter resources.


You could probably go on her message boards and mention that. I'm sure she is getting plenty of feedback there and would appreciate the observation. Who knows what she might do if people make enough noise about this show. A follow up show one day would be great. Hopefully this is just the beginning.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Carraig said:


> The only reason that breeders got anything near a positive mention was because the AKC intervened and asked to be heard. They were then allowed a two line statement. This was not part of the original plan/material for the show. But yes, overall it could have been worse. I just wish they had pared a few seconds here and there so they had time to mention low cost spay/neuter resources.


I know here the SPCA does alot of advertising and is even on the news with a dog weekly. One of their major topics is their spay/neuter clinics. In fact, several times a year they have cat "neuter for a nickel" drives. They also have booths in several of the malls. All in all, I think Oprah got the ball rolling and, hopefully, opened up some people's eyes. Now if someone would just take that ball and run.....


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Wasn't the whole purpose of the show to highlight the plight of the dogs that are currently suffering??


I agree. You could go off in 20 different directions with this story from wanting reputable breeders to get more attention, to low cost places for surgery to help people, etc. But the point was to bring attention to puppy mills which alot of people don't know about or don't care about because it isn't in their face. She has a large platform to get the message out and just the fact that it has gotten so many people talking is good. Hopefully, if it does nothing else, it will make people who want to rush out and get that cute little puppy in the window, something to think about. 

And I think the fact that they mentioned breed rescue is a bonus. Let's face it, we are all on this board because we are dog people. Alot of us are involved in breeding, rescue, fostering, etc. so alot of this is old information and frustrating to us. But for your average person on the street and average dog owner, this might all be new. There are alot of people who aren't aware breed rescue even exists, so I think alot of good could come from todays show and I hope most people focus on the positive that can come out of her doing this type of show.


----------



## Margo (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not a regular poster, but I have to say I think Oprah did a great job!

Carraig, I sense a lot of negativity from you, and no matter what Oprah did you wouldn't be happy.

Just my 2 cents.

Margo


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Margo said:


> I'm not a regular poster, but I have to say I think Oprah did a great job!
> 
> Carraig, I sense a lot of negativity from you, and no matter what Oprah did you wouldn't be happy.
> 
> ...



Did you just read my mind?? 

I've said it before and I will say it again...Oprah has the power to bring this topic to a surface....we can talk about it as much as we want but she can do more to raise awareness then everyone on this forum combined.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Margo said:


> Carraig, I sense a lot of negativity from you, and no matter what Oprah did you wouldn't be happy.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Margo


 
If you were a breeder Margo, if you were constantly under attack by ARists, if you spent years of your life working for your breed and quietly, for rescue, then you would understand how some people would feel when they read the kind of release that Harpo productions put out before the show.

Oprah does indeed have great impact on people's opinions. Oprah herself bought dogs from breeders and then suddenly declares she will always go to a shelter for a dog from now on. Now given that, can you see where it appears anti-breeder?

Thankfully that was not the thrust of the show, but I repeat, the only positive spin came from the statement of the AKC, who had to ask to be included in the show content. So the original coverage was incomplete and they certainly have the staff to make sure it would be.

Yes, puppy mills are a problem. But even worse is the current products of those mills that go unaltered. The coverage of spay/neutering was a very slick production. I say that because I used to produce just such segments for a t.v. station. It would not have taken another minute to emphasize that you can call/surf/email ___________ (insert resources) for financial assistance.

Negative? No, I'm not negative. I look beyond the pretty surface of a production to see how it could be better.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

She has a good link up on her website on what you need to know before getting a dog including how to recognize a good breeder:

http://www2.oprah.com/tows/pastshows/200804/tows_past_20080404_c.jhtml

I think this is all very positive stuff.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

If the AKC wants to get their say on Oprah, perhaps they could reciprocate and carve out a small slice of time during one of the pretty dog shows we all love to watch to talk about spaying and neutering??


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Carraig....
I don't necessarily agree that she seemed anti-breeder. They mentioned going #1. to a shelter, #2. a breed rescue or #3 go to a reputable breeder.. and be sure to visit! 
Although it's third on the list, the point of the show was to discuss puppy mills and get the word out. 
I think the fact that she said she would rescue from this point on doesn't make her "anti-breeder" either. I think it makes her a responsible person. Good for her to make that decision. It's not like she convinced the entire country that buying from breeders is bad. In fact I just got done watching the show again... they discussed about if you are intent on going to a breeder simply "find a responsible breeder!" 

That doesn't really sound like anti-breeder to me. It's just saying find a good one!

And they did (although briefly) touch on low cost spaying and neutering. The Vet that spoke stated..... "While it costs money to do it on a private level, there are many, many free or low cost spay/neuter clinics all over the United States so that can not be an excuse for not spaying or neutering your pet." Okay, they didn't mention specific programs, however the option of that was brought up. It was only an hour show! The fact is they touched on it so people that were watching now know it's an option.

I think the piece was covered pretty well.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

hgatesy said:


> Carraig....
> I don't necessarily agree that she seemed anti-breeder. ....


 
I think you misunderstood. I did not say the show was anti breeder, I said the release that was put out, was what caused such an uproar. Given the possible slants that could have been put on the show, it was not bad. I would have put more emphasis on the spay/neutering being DONE at a low cost clinic, rather than a slick vet's office.

No, an hour long show can't possibly cover it all. But there is a definite slant away from breeders. That resource you quoted on her website pushes shelters and breed rescues and places buying from a breeder in the number four slot, when pet stores are in number two. Personally, pet stores would have been the last place I would list.

Puppy mills exist for a reason. People will for the most part, pay less for the breed of their choice at a mill, than a responsible breeder. It is the law of supply and demand. Cheap puppies can be pumped out for the pet store trade, too. Even if they come with a contract, it's no problem to replace one because there are always more on the way. Until we can show the public the conditions many of these dogs live in; until we can get them to understand that this is dog farming, not raising family pets, then the demand will remain and likely grow.

And even should we ever be able to clean up the dirty, disreputable mills, you will still have what I call the dog farmers, the people that call themselves "professional breeders" because gosh, they go to seminars and learn all about health and stuff. So they can produce dogs en masse.

But any start is a good one. Maybe this who will have some beneficial fallout.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Which website are you talking about? I quoted what was said on the show. I'd like to check it out.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Oprah does indeed have great impact on people's opinions. Oprah herself bought dogs from breeders and then suddenly declares she will always go to a shelter for a dog from now on. Now given that, can you see where it appears anti-breeder?


 

And maybe I did misunderstand... but that's what I thought you meant from this part.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

hgatesy said:


> And maybe I did misunderstand... but that's what I thought you meant from this part.


 
That part was from the press release. I thought you had quoted the list from Oprah's website, but I see the groups are in a different order. Go up to Angel_Kody's post and click the link. There they recommend rescue, pet shops, breed rescue, responsible breeder.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Did everyone watch the same show I did?

I dvr'd it but the show was against puppy mills and the terrible treatment they receive..

She was not against reputable breeders..

She urged us all not to buy from Pet stores..

I agreed with the whole show...
Again..
Did I see the same show many are bitching about?
or did I miss something..


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TonyRay said:


> Did everyone watch the same show I did?
> 
> I dvr'd it but the show was against puppy mills and the terrible treatment they receive..
> 
> ...


No...you are in the majority. Most who saw the show were moved by the content and plight of the animals suffering.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AS an FYI...two of the Goldens who were recently surrendered to us were purchased in pet stores (I have the receipts) AND...they *came with AKC pedigrees* - all the paperwork came with them. Anyone who believes that puppies whose breedings are sanctioned by the AKC don't end up in puppy stores is mistaken.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Carraig said:


> If you were a breeder Margo, if you were constantly under attack by ARists, if you spent years of your life working for your breed and quietly, for rescue, then you would understand how some people would feel when they read the kind of release that Harpo productions put out before the show.
> 
> Oprah does indeed have great impact on people's opinions. Oprah herself bought dogs from breeders and then suddenly declares she will always go to a shelter for a dog from now on. Now given that, can you see where it appears anti-breeder?
> 
> ...


I would rather people be anti-breeder than anti-shelter.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Taz Monkey said:


> I would rather people be anti-breeder than anti-shelter.


 
I would rather they not be anti-either. There is a place for both.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I also thought the show was well done and will educate alot of people who are uninformed about puppy mills,pet stores, how many dogs are euthanized daily in our country, breed rescue, and spay /neuter info.
And her vet did bring up spay neuter clinics who offer spay/neuter for an inexpensive cost. If you can afford a dog, you can afford to neuter it. That is responsible ownership.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I watched it, I totally teared up when Oprah did -- she's got her audience all right!

I think that even if she didn't accomplish every single thing we could have hoped for, she at least has gotten this information out there to millions of people who would otherwise be ignorant. And that's just great. Maybe her show will not prompt people to completely agree with everything, but at least it'll make them do their homework before they buy a dog, ya know?  With an audience like hers, reaching continent wide, just even an hour-long examination of the issue will probably go a LONG way. imho.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I watched the show and cried over all the stories but overall was very impressed by everything that was said. I think alot of people that watch that show will do some thinking next time they get a dog. And hopefully they will all go to rescues or shelters or a responsible breeder. I think that is the reason that she did the show. Not to slam anyone except the puppy mill owners and pet shops. 
Isnt she planning on doing a show about rescues? I thought I read that here on the forum. So maybe she is going to go into that more about what is available. I applaud her for saying she is now going to get her next dog from shelter or rescue and knows she loves her dogs by the love and tears she showed after the clip of Sophie. I even heard a hitch in her voice. 
If dogs adoptions go up isnt that worth the show being done?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm with Carraig on this one........and I responded in her thread.

The show, on the surface was good, but there's a lot more going on behind the scenes than is obvious to most.

HSUS is riding on this show's coat-tails. Not good........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I'm with Carraig on this one........and I responded in her thread.
> 
> The show, on the surface was good, but there's a lot more going on behind the scenes than is obvious to most.
> 
> HSUS is riding on this show's coat-tails. Not good........


I think more people know about HSUS than some may realize.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

What's so bad about the HSUS?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> No, an hour long show can't possibly cover it all. But there is a definite slant away from breeders. That resource you quoted on her website pushes shelters and breed rescues and places buying from a breeder in the number four slot, when pet stores are in number two. Personally, pet stores would have been the last place I would list.


Yes, I posted the link.
Please look again:
http://www2.oprah.com/tows/pastshows/200804/tows_past_20080404_c.jhtml

This is not an ordered list of _where_ one should look to purchase a puppy at all. It is a list of "Things You Need To Know Before Getting A Dog".

I think there is some valuable information there to get people to start thinking before they get a dog, do their homework and make an informed choice.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't recall them mentioning pet stores at all. Other than to say do not get a dog there that 99% of them come from puppy mills. They said go to shelter first, breed rescue second, and to a reputable breeder. They said there are reputable breeders out there and they don't have a problem with them because they don't end up with their dogs. 

The point of this show was to bring attention to puppy mills and who they supply. Not to bash breeders, and I personally didn't see any of that. They even mentioned that responsible breeders will take their pets back no matter how old they are. I think the show accomplished what it set out to do, especially for the basic dog lover. 

Maybe the next time someone is in a pet shop and falls in love with that cute little puppy, they will stop and think where it came from and what conditions it's mother is still in. And also realize how ridiculous it is to spend $800 + for a pet store puppy when that money would buy you a quality dog from a decent breeder. It gives someone food for thought, and that was the purpose of that show.

And I say this as a dog owner whose first dog was a pet store puppy. I fell for the blue eyes in the window and brought him home. We had a wonderful dog for 14 years and I wouldn't change a minute of it. But once we knew better, we did better...


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

MissNikkisMom said:


> I can't watch this type of show. We have a large Menonnite community here in Western Wisconsin and they hold "dog auctions" from their puppy mills every few months. It's horrible. We protest every auction they have. It's just heartbreaking to see these poor dogs.
> 
> Our state is fast becoming a puppy mill mecca like Missouri and Pennsylvania. Every year we bring forward legislation that would increase the number of kennel inspectors our State has and to make laws tougher. Every year our legislature doesn't seem to think it's important enough to enact.
> 
> ...


 
You must not be to far from me. I HATE seeing the signs whenever I drive somewhere or when I'm at one of the nearby walmarts and there are mennonite boys selling puppies out of boxes in the parking lot!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Libby's Mom:

I'm in West Central Wisconsin -- Horst Stables has their "dog auction" every few months. It's horrendous.


----------

